# No Spark?????????



## GTOBOB (Aug 22, 2006)

I took my 68 gto for a ride today ,the motor cut out.Restarted and was spiting and missing but made it home.Got in driveway had motor idling and it cut off,won't start? Have no spark to plugs? Put new points,rotor,condensor,and new coil still no spark to plugs? Any suggestions would be appreciatted. Thanks in advance Bob


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check for voltage on the positive terminal of the coil, if you have a ballast resistor connected check the output and input voltage. If you don't have voltage check the connection(s) on the firewall under the brake booster/master cylinder. Sounds like one of the plug in connectrs may have vibrated loose.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

bob, i have a 66, i did have a similar problem, but not exactly the same, one of my springs broke under the dist cap, talk about backfiring and running bad. put two new ones in and all was fine. martin


----------

